# Physical Harmony, Perceived Congruency, and Why “Game” (also called “NT”) Matters: An Analysis



## chadison (Aug 11, 2021)

*Abstract*​ “Game,” more formally recognized as Pick Up Artistry (PUA), and oftentimes referred to here as “NT (neurotypicality),” has been subject to much controversy within the blackpill sphere. In this dissertation, we will examine the validity of the subject through a perspective bound by lookism and its modern consequences, and apply psycho-sociological paradigms in the process. *Before one of you comments “I'm a faggot, dnrd,” hear me out. You do want to read this—trust me.*​*Introduction *​ Now, let’s stop using big words and cut to the chase. I will not be quoting any studies but instead using the information I have assimilated/remember from many studies I have read. If you would like a specific study supporting my claims, I am happy to provide it below—just ask. ​
 Surprisingly, I couldn’t find a formal definition of game that I felt encompassed its totality. The closest I could find, which was on some obscure PUA forum, was the following:

* “On a broader level, game is the ability to fulfill one’s potential and live life to the fullest. In this sense, life is a game that we play, and the goal is to win the game, while enjoying the process of playing.”* 

This is certainly a macro definition of game, but I feel it is mostly applicable to what we will discuss. There is a fallacy of epic proportions on this forum, and that fallacy is: “_Just reach 6psl bro, then women will approach you, men will treat you like a deity, and you won’t need to try anymore. All it takes is a good base, a few years of frequent surgeries, LL and lifts, and gymmaxxing._” 

*Now let me tell you why that is completely incorrect*:

Most men will *NEVER *be able to ascend to 6psl. How many people are white, 5’10+, have a full head of hair, good facial bone structure, facial coloring, and a wide clavicle *naturally*? Not to mention enough money to finance all of their future looksmaxxing, _and _the time to do this? We’re probably speaking of <5% of you here. Maybe a few of you reading this, at absolute most. Based on my experience here—seeing ratings and the average guy on this forum, and developing a good rating system myself—I suspect the average man can looksmax to about a 6.5/10 IRL, or ~5psl, give or take a quarter-point. Roughly 90th percentile in looks, or just barely cutting into the top 10% of men. This is because the average man does very little to look good, and doesn't have a very good appearance. Such is why he can (generally) only obtain sexual access through LTRs.
The world will not pander to you. There is a well-known psychological phenomenon that has been heavily researched, dubbed the “halo effect.” If you are not familiar with this, research it now. *This website has a great beginner explanation* for it and explains why it is extremely important in today’s day and age. It mentions that people expect you to be a certain way depending on your looks level. THIS DOES NOT MEAN PEOPLE WILL BOW DOWN AND SERVE YOU. It means you have more leeway to fuck up with them because they view you more favorably. Let us now segway into my formal extension upon looks theory, what I like to call “Congruency” (adopted from the redpill community).
*This is a thread* by Tyronelite that explains what looks will do. He needs more defense of why game matters though, which is what this current thread will do. *Here is another thread* of him discussing the importance of game with a bit more depth.
What Is Congruency?​* Congruency,* as defined by Merriam-webster (we’ll use congruous as a definer because congruency is an extension of it) is *“being in agreement, harmony, or correspondence...conforming to the circumstances or requirements of a situation.” Humans love congruency.* Just as we get the feeling of satisfaction when someone draws a perfect circle/square, seeing a beautiful work of art, or appreciate the contrasting colors and aesthetic appearance of well fit/shaped clothes of an outfit, something feels “appropriate” and “pleasing” to us when it behaves congruently because it is predictable and expected. *When something happens that is not congruent or expected, it stands out and violates harmony, and energy is consumed analyzing the unexpected situation. *Now, let’s take this analysis and apply it to the halo effect. It has been proven (see above) that when a person sees a good-looking person “Chad,” they expect him to have positive attributes and be above average in other categories besides looks. *In other words, they expect congruency regarding his appearance and actions.* Because he is pleasing aesthetically, they also expect him to be socially pleasing. Now, what if “Chad” isn’t congruent? Well, “Chad” may have a little more leeway to be incongruent, because people want to project an ideal on him based on the halo effect. If, however, he continues to act incongruently, there will be consequences. Since he violates standard laws of congruency, people will be uncomfortable around him. Something in their primal minds will tell them,_ this guy is weird. He’s unpredictable and therefore unsafe. Be careful around him._ This situation is arguably worse than an average guy that is congruent. At least the average guy is harmonious; chad, while good-looking, lacks what all humans crave: harmony and predictability. It’s like a Michelangelo sculpture, but the sculpture is made out of cow shit. Yeah, it looks great, but people are still disgusted because the contents of the statue are disgusting. 

HERE IS WHY HARMONY MATTERS​ Just like cross-path harmony between looks and social skills overall, there exists an elusive term thrown around this forum that needs to be more concrete. *“Harmony”* is often used to describe pleasing faces here, but nobody can explain exactly what it means. I will make an attempt to. “Harmony” is predictable features of the face, based on other features of the person’s face or body, that create a singular describable image. *Examples:*

For a bodybuilder, “harmony” would be more masculine features. A bigger nose, brow ridge, darker hair, maybe some tattoos, big muscles across the entire body. Such is the meme of “stick legs”: People with large upper bodies but small lower bodies lack muscular harmony. Bodybuilders with big muscles but a small clavicle lack frame harmony. Bodybuilders that have a soft, babyface but a large frame and muscles lack macroscopic physical harmony. Kind, selfless bodybuilders with tattoos and 6’2 height lack cross-sectional harmony because people expect them to act tougher, or in a more “douchebag” manner than the average person, but they instead act like a gentle giant.
For a person with a great eye area, a big and upturned nose generates a lack of harmony because the eyes are interpreted as a reflection of facial development, and therefore the viewer expects a soft, sharp nose. Not a large and upturned one. It also throws the "triangle of beauty" (made by both eyes and the nose) out of proper alignment. This was an issue I had.
For a man with a good face, one expects him to be tall. If his face developed correctly, his skeleton as a whole should have too, right? When in reality he’s 5’5, and therefore people treat him no differently than an average man. 
 _And the countless examples continue._ This could be summarized in one sentence (although it certainly lacks meaning): *“Falios do harm more than halos benefit.”* What does this mean for you? Pick an image/stereotype you want to fit, and relentlessly pursue it. Whether it be the “Frat boy,” “successful CEO,” or “meathead,” avoid incongruency at all costs. You will have more overall appeal fitting one image people can identify with. This also applies to the face: fix falios so they blend better with the rest of your face. This may mean keeping certain features that aren’t ideal if they “fit” the rest of your face better (by this, I mean features that are more predictable based on the features of your face as a whole; if your skull is big, you don’t want a tiny nose that would normally look good on a smaller skull, even if that nose is ideal according to PSL standards). Don’t be the roided up 5’5 manlet (go for a lean, fit body instead). Don’t be the 6’3 noodle that weighs 140lbs. Don’t be the good-looking guy that always wears shitty, baggy outfits.

This is where stylemaxxing comes in. Your outfit must also be in harmony with your body image and personality, and people here give stylemaxxing less credit than what it deserves.* The better looking you are, the better you need to dress so that you fit into the current trend and appear successful/rich/high status*. For a guy that is 5psl and decent height that is in college/secondary school, he should be wearing well-fitting V-necks, tighter trendy pants, height boosting shoes, a haircut that best fits his phenotype/face, a watch/bracelet, a chain necklace or two, and stand with decent posture.* Yes, "muhhhh," simple “blue-pilled” advice, I know. But it needs to be discussed more here, since as discussed above, HARMONY MATTERS.* “Blue-pilled” advice works, IF you are already above average and fairly neurotypical. Otherwise, there is a harmony violation and blue-pilled advice actually harms people more than it does good. You are seen as the guy that is "trying to be something that he is not." *THIS IS WHAT PEOPLE MEAN BY THAT.*

*Now Let's Take A Quick Step Back:*​ A quick interjection here—we need to briefly revisit foundational looks theory to clarify a few things before we continue. As the blackpill sphere slowly continues to develop and ideas are refined, principal theories are revised. The current foundational theory of the blackpill states that a *“looks threshold” must be crossed for any and all other factors to matter.* If you do not cross this threshold, you have zero chance of fucking the girl whose threshold you failed to meet. This is what I believe the “blackpill” reality is in dating. The blackpill is very useful for most people because they are average. It was useful for me for that reason, and has lead to a huge uptick in the quality of my sex life; I can’t thank forums like this enough for their existence. *HOWEVER,* You *DO NOT* need to be a 6psl gigachad; you only need to exceed the minimum threshold. _This does not mean that being better looking than the minimum won’t help;_ it certainly will. As discussed above, the “halo effect” gives you more chances to slip up and still succeed. Thus, the closer you are to the minimum threshold (while still above), the more leverage potential you need in other categories (social skills, status, sexual skills, etc.) to compensate. *To anyone who says you must be 6psl, my response is the following:* We agree that women are as superficial as men regarding looks. We as men would prefer to fuck an 8/10. *BUT*, this doesn’t mean we wouldn’t fuck a 6/10 if the opportunity presented itself. So why won’t women? Yes, I know they have high standards. But you’re telling me a woman would rather be lesbian than fuck a decent-looking guy who makes good money? “Muh but all women have access to Chad with social media.” Do they though?_ How many Chads do you see out and about every day?_ And how many women live in your area? How many Chads are NOT busy fucking Stacy such that they have time to fuck a six or seven?”

*What is the minimum threshold? *There is no set threshold IRL or online. It varies in both of those settings, and it varies based on the woman. _How much does she value looks? How attractive is she?_ The only generalization I can confidently state is that *men will do best in the dating market when going for women 2 points below their own SMV.* The higher they date than this the more issues they will have regarding commitment and chances of sex. Such is why "Chad" slays average women but can struggle with Stacies. If men date above their own SMV, the relationship will almost certainly be unstable. It is possible, although difficult, to have a stable relationship/sex with women at your SMV level. This is another reason why game matters.

*Let’s also recap some statements we can all (hopefully) agree on once this looks threshold is crossed. Game matters because*: 

Women want to know their man can handle problems and be successful in interactions with other people. 
Women need emotional support, and game brings social status, which brings resources, and resources matter. 
Game is a display of higher value in which women are fooled into thinking other women want you, and thus they want you. 
We know women are inherently emotional and psychological, yet we dismiss them as being rational and logical in accordance with PSL and “muh bro nothing else matters because of looks.” *However, this is LOGICALLY IMPOSSIBLE because women are by nature emotional, and thus your presence, and not just your physicality, matters. *
 So when you first meet a girl and you’re a decent-looking guy that crosses the looks threshold (say white, ~5psl facially and 6’ tall in shoes),* the girl expects you to have some experience in dating because of congruency and the halo effect.* She thinks “_He’s decent looking, he should act pretty neurotypical as well. He’ll probably approach me and ask for my number._” Normally, this is what SHOULD HAPPEN. *But what do you autists here do* (as well as many unconfident guys IRL)? Hover around the girl, expecting her to approach you. Awkwardly start a conversation and then fail to engage the girl emotionally, all in less than a minute. “Uhh, um, so what’s your number? Uhh actually do you have a Snapchat? Uhh…”* Do you see WHY this is wrong? *The girl expects you to do the work because you are the dominant sex. Sure, if you’re at the looks tier of Amnesia you may have drunk girls at a party come up to you. But IRL? Very unlikely. They may be more open to a conversation/initiate small talk,* but YOU must do the heavy lifting as the dominant sex.* Very rarely will a girl do all the work for you, unless you are exceptionally good looking/harmonious in LMS categories AND she is extroverted and bold (most women are not). Women expect men to approach them because of the truckloads of validation they receive on the daily. Why should they put in effort when so many men are simping in their DMs, on dating apps, and acting as their emotional tampon IRL in hopes for a lick of their pussy? 

Using Amnesia as an example (since he is considered the “forum Chad” and I know the autists here will listen to me if I use him as one), ask yourself: How many threads does he make where he complains of a girl flaking on him? *Do you know WHY so many girls flake on him?* Factoring in the high flake rate on online dating, his flake rate is *STILL* much higher than expected given his looks level. *His body is harmonious* (the only thing he lacks is height, but at 6 feet in elevator shoes he is close enough to ideal for it to not detract from his overall superb physical appearance). *Well, his flake rate is so goddamn high because he lacks congruency.* When girls ask for his social media, *they expect him to have a large social media outlet (say, an Instagram with a few thousand follower at the minimum given his physical appearance) out of congruency given his looks level.* Instead, they are met with “I don’t have one,” and their suspicion meter redlines. When a girl gets near Amnesia in real life and he starts nervously shuffling around and responds with “uhh, umm, (insert boring small talk here),” the girl thinks to herself, “this guy looks like a model? Why doesn’t he act like it (confident, egotistical)? That's weird... (he lacks harmony).” For Amnesia, being non-NT is a major falio for this reason. *Even more so than for an ugly man,* because he is expected to act in a bold, confident manner and he doesn’t. I sympathize with him because I share the same personality (INTJ, as it’s coined) and have the same tendencies as him—I prefer routines, preparation, and predictability rather than the constant uncertainty that women throw at you while you interact with them. I think many of us here are this way, and that is what lead us to finding the blackpill.

Now, Game​ Speaking of that, being able to deal with the uncertainty and shit women throw at you is an important skill. Extrapolating from the above discussion regarding the halo effect, the better looking you are, the less women will shit test you. *You are EXPECTED to have good game,* and if you don’t it can be a major falio. _You have more strikes on count, but if you use them up and strike out, there will be no recovery from it._ 

*Here are some good resources for game fundamentals, if you are interested: *

*This website** teaches all the concepts of game. If you want them even more in depth, search them individually. It provides a great summary of the fundamentals.*

*This website** was recommended to me by trendouche a few days ago. I've spent a few hours reading it and can already tell it's a great resource. It combines amateur blackpill knowledge with red-pill strategies and some PUA techniques. *

Read these while inserting looks theory into the places where it belongs, and these sources become hugely beneficial. You learn HOW to behave, which acts as an insurance policy for your looks. *This is why “ascension” on here is largely a myth and there is a caveat to it: You must also “ascend” your mindset and personality with your looks, otherwise you will be incongruent and still fail. 

Here are the four embedded links (in order) if for some reason you are afraid I am trying to grab your IP (which I'm not):*
https://www.simplypsychology.org/halo-effect.html 
https://looksmax.org/threads/game-being-good-looking-will-only-guarantee-one-thing.353228/ 








PSL Is Overrated - Critique & Analyisis


Yep.. another :bluepill::bluepill: thread that's going to trigger a lot of virgin expert basement dwellers. Only niggas who actually go out & have experience will understand what I'm saying.. All you have to do is not be repulsive looking & meet the minimum facial requirements to the specific...




looksmax.org









Best PUA Training - Pick Up Artist Training Guides


The best PUA training resources for new and aspiring pick up artists. We provide free pua guides covering all aspects of the game including approaching, opening, mid game and inner game.



www.bestpuatraining.com




https://www.goodlookingloser.com/ 

Before I go, I would like to mention that the “game” we have discussed in this thread mostly applies to women and how you act around them to increase your chances of sex. I truly believe that “Game” *can and SHOULD BE extended to all interactions in your life. Game is a social method of getting what you want in situations you find yourself in.* Men and women, in all venues. Game will vary based on the context, person, and setting. There is no one “game” that fits all. Game is different in a club than it is cold approaching. Game is different talking to your friend than it is at a job interview/talking with your boss. You should research methods on your own based on these specific circumstances.

I can give one quick example of game as it applies to a party/club setting. It's a raw game template I use for large parties. Obviously, it isn’t followed to a T, but it's a general template I follow. If you would like to see it, PM me. 
————————————————————————————
If you made it this far, thanks for reading. Let me know what you think about my ideas below. Anything I should clarify? Am I wrong? Any feedback is appreciated.

@germanlooks @kjsbdfiusdf @Yuya Moggershima @LocalDanger @Amnesia @one job away @Jshd @Maesthetic @nastynas @tyronelite @Toodlydood @StephIsCold @lilhorizontal32 @Butthurt Dweller @looksmeester @N1666 @wanttobeattractive @volcelfatcel @mulattomaxxer @tongue and cheek @Sal @LooksOverAll @TITUS @Danish_Retard @looksmaxxer234 @5’8manlet @looksmax.me @Aquiillaxo @WadlowMaxxing @Posmo @cucumbersauce @werto40 @WontStopNorwooding @Qwopil @St. Wristcel @alainchalamet @AsGoodAsItGets @trendouche56 @BrownBoy @Chadethnic101 @Biggdink @Warlord @SubhumanCurrycel


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 11, 2021)

Nigga before I read all this, mirin your dissertation. Its even got an abstract in it


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 11, 2021)

Everything matters theory


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 11, 2021)

Congruency is a reason a lot of people are incel. If you look beta, then you can't expect to slay. If you look badboy, then you can't expect girls to be nice to you and you have to be prepared for shittests.

Macroscopic harmony is also very important. I'm 6'7" with a big frame and look 15-16 years old facially. I get babyface comments all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 11, 2021)

so try fit a niche? and work to your strengths and play on them


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 11, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> so try fit a niche? and work to your strengths and play on them


Tren Ace and tequila shots


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 11, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Tren Ace and tequila shots


women want a guy with a brad pitt body


no hot women want one of those baboons that are swollen up


----------



## chadison (Aug 11, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> so try fit a niche? and work to your strengths and play on them


if the ideas here were watered down a lot. more importantly, give game importance and prioritize practicing it. be careful how you modify your appearance based on how your body already looks and how your clothes/style affect it.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 11, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> women want a guy with a brad pitt body
> 
> 
> no hot women want one of those baboons that are swollen up


Are you basing that off any lay count or experience? Prob not so shut the fuck up.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 11, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Are you basing that off any lay count or experience? Prob not so shut the fuck up.


it looks disgusting

anyone with a brain knows it looks over the top and putrid






this is ideall


also roids don't even work for some guys, i know two people that were skinny and tried roids and all they got was hairloss and mental problems lmao


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 11, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> it looks disgusting
> 
> anyone with a brain knows it looks over the top and putrid
> 
> ...


Zyzz physique is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 11, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Zyzz physique is ideal


not everyone can reach it 


the two dudes i know tried roids one got erictlie disfunction and his girl friend got mad at him


the dude is skinny as fuck but still fucks a decent looking girl



idk man i don't think i would roid my wrists are to small


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 11, 2021)

for actual relationships, it plays a role but I think its kinda unnecessary other than having basic human social skills for hookups


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 11, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> not everyone can reach it
> 
> 
> the two dudes i know tried roids one got erictlie disfunction and his girl friend got mad at him
> ...


I don’t give a fuck if everyone can’t achieve it. I’m just saying it’s the ideal physique.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 11, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> I don’t give a fuck if everyone can’t achieve it. I’m just saying it’s the ideal physique.


why do you always premote roids then when they don't always work


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 11, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> why do you always premote roids then when they don't always work


They work as long as your not a peak retard pussy with garbage genetics.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 11, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> They work as long as your not a peak retard pussy with garbage genetics.


does it make you go bald? and is the dick thing true?


----------



## chadison (Aug 11, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> for actual relationships, it plays a role but I think its kinda unnecessary other than having basic human social skills for hookups


I agree that it matters less for hookups than for LTRs. However, there are many situations during the courting process of a ONS where game could be a potential make-or-break.


----------



## chadison (Aug 11, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> They work as long as your not a peak retard pussy with garbage genetics.


can yall chill this thread is about game not roids


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 11, 2021)

chadison said:


> I agree that it matters less for hookups than for LTRs. However, there are many situations during the courting process of a ONS where game could be a potential make-or-break.


yes for ltrs women are far more likley to look at your personality. However, if they get along and become good friends you might not need game


----------



## chadison (Aug 11, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> yes for ltrs women are far more likley to look at your personality. However, if they get along and become good friends you might not need game


many men are needy and can't flirt or tease a girl they're going after in an ideal manner. I have had a few instances (I'm not yet a certified slayer by any means) where certain tactics I used ended up securing a number/interest which lead to a hookup/escalation


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Aug 11, 2021)

Good thread, but some of us are incongruent and can't achieve harmony.

For example, I'm 5'6 but have hunter eyes so people assume I'm supposed to be tall and buff because I have a very piercing eye area, people expect these traits on really tall and buff guys.

If I were to get buff I'd just look like even more shorter. That isn't to say that I don't gym.

Either way I'll continue to looksmax my face and hopefully I'll be above threshold one day and have harmony in my aesthetic to appeal to a certain niche of women.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 11, 2021)

chadison said:


> *Abstract*​ “Game,” more formally recognized as Pick Up Artistry (PUA), and oftentimes referred to here as “NT (neurotypicality),” has been subject to much controversy within the blackpill sphere. In this dissertation, we will examine the validity of the subject through a perspective bound by lookism and its modern consequences, and apply psycho-sociological paradigms in the process. *Before one of you comments “I'm a faggot, dnrd,” hear me out. You do want to read this—trust me.*​*Introduction *​ Now, let’s stop using big words and cut to the chase. I will not be quoting any studies but instead using the information I have assimilated/remember from many studies I have read. If you would like a specific study supporting my claims, I am happy to provide it below—just ask. ​
> Surprisingly, I couldn’t find a formal definition of game that I felt encompassed its totality. The closest I could find, which was on some obscure PUA forum, was the following:
> 
> * “On a broader level, game is the ability to fulfill one’s potential and live life to the fullest. In this sense, life is a game that we play, and the goal is to win the game, while enjoying the process of playing.”*
> ...


Solid write up introducing people here to game. Most kids here haven’t known what game can do because they sorta grew up online in the instagram era which isnt much about personality even though it could be made about it too but easy to look at instachads to come to conclusions whereas if you look closely you can see people with succesful accounts based on game or personality. We always see what we look for.

Like you talked about amnesia, atleast growing up for me it was obvious people with sick game fucked way more than vanilla chads. Not to mention the fact that they always got their way. While non assertive chads just had to go with the flow. also speaking to your point on congruency, many chads grew up in nice neighborhoods or just plain easy life where everything was handed to them and have no idea how to talk to people to get shit done irl. I mean they might have a comfortable life, but like someone said “good is the enemy of the great”. 

Im not taking away from the fact that high psl will garner just incredible levels of admiration from women and men alike. But im starting to think that many people here crave that sorta thing due to childhood neglect as opposed to self improvement because you deem yourself worthy of taking yourself to the next level?


----------



## chadison (Aug 11, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Either way I'll continue to looksmax my face and hopefully I'll be above threshold one day and have harmony in my aesthetic to appeal to a certain niche of women.


I think its possible for most men to get to that point. I haven't seen your face, but I don't think it's ever really over unless you're bottom 1%


----------



## chadison (Aug 11, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Solid write up introducing people here to game. Most kids here haven’t known what game can do because they sorta grew up online in the instagram era which isnt much about personality even though it could be made about it too but easy to look at instachads to come to conclusions whereas if you look closely you can see people with succesful accounts based on game or personality. We always see what we look for.
> 
> Like you talked about amnesia, atleast growing up for me it was obvious people with sick game fucked way more than vanilla chads. Not to mention the fact that they always got their way. While non assertive chads just had to go with the flow. also speaking to your point on congruency, many chads grew up in nice neighborhoods or just plain easy life where everything was handed to them and have no idea how to talk to people to get shit done irl. I mean they might have a comfortable life, but like someone said “good is the enemy of the great”.
> 
> Im not taking away from the fact that high psl will garner just incredible levels of admiration from women and men alike. But im starting to think that many people here crave that sorta thing due to childhood neglect as opposed to self improvement because you deem yourself worthy of taking yourself to the next level?


Thanks, and I agree.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 11, 2021)

I read it, good thread. To summarise, act how you look. Also make sure your whole body is cohesive. Game is a skill I need to improve. Although I do believe game is just having good social skills in addition to directing the convosation towards sex. I don't believe in there being some mystical formula to slay any woman, as PUA copers would state.

I remember CBP channel quoting sex as an average male. Its possible but your trying to sell a woman a product you know isn't great. Its like being a salesman convicing somebody to buy a product you know isn' great. You have to use "game" to convince her your good before she realises your bad. You have to have sex with her ASAP. If she has had sex with you once, she is more likely to have sex with you again. 

I don't know how true this is but this would help explain how low tier normie/normie males get into LTRs despite not being that good looking. Since getting blackpilled in 2019 I have seen some weird shit. While I believe looks theory is quite consistent, there are other factors at work. 

I still believe that people will LTR their looksmatch, therefore I disagree with this statement *"men will do best in the dating market when going for women 2 points below their own SMV."* The real issue is *that there is not enough stacies for chad to slay*. Stacies are rare like chad. Chad slayers will be forced to slay beckies. For short term relationships, you just want people who pass your personal looks threshold and are dtf. I have no experience slaying, but your not really going to care if you can do better SMV wise if your spinning plates. 

I will read the threads you linked tomorrow.


----------



## John124 (Aug 11, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I read it, good thread. To summarise, act how you look. Also make sure your whole body is cohesive. Game is a skill I need to improve. Although I do believe game is just having good social skills in addition to directing the convosation towards sex. I don't believe in there being some mystical formula to slay any woman, as PUA copers would state.
> 
> I remember CBP channel quoting sex as an average male. Its possible but your trying to sell a woman a product you know isn't great. Its like being a salesman convicing somebody to buy a product you know isn' great. You have to use "game" to convince her your good before she realises your bad. You have to have sex with her ASAP. If she has had sex with you once, she is more likely to have sex with you again.
> 
> ...


There would be more stacies if so many women weren't so fucking fat


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 12, 2021)

chadison said:


> *Abstract*​ “Game,” more formally recognized as Pick Up Artistry (PUA), and oftentimes referred to here as “NT (neurotypicality),” has been subject to much controversy within the blackpill sphere. In this dissertation, we will examine the validity of the subject through a perspective bound by lookism and its modern consequences, and apply psycho-sociological paradigms in the process. *Before one of you comments “I'm a faggot, dnrd,” hear me out. You do want to read this—trust me.*​*Introduction *​ Now, let’s stop using big words and cut to the chase. I will not be quoting any studies but instead using the information I have assimilated/remember from many studies I have read. If you would like a specific study supporting my claims, I am happy to provide it below—just ask. ​
> Surprisingly, I couldn’t find a formal definition of game that I felt encompassed its totality. The closest I could find, which was on some obscure PUA forum, was the following:
> 
> * “On a broader level, game is the ability to fulfill one’s potential and live life to the fullest. In this sense, life is a game that we play, and the goal is to win the game, while enjoying the process of playing.”*
> ...


Big fan of good-looking loser, we just need be at the minimum looks level as you said.
High IQ thread chadison


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Aug 12, 2021)

John124 said:


> There would be more stacies if so many women weren't so fucking fat


Obesity rate is similar across gender, a lot of women are fat but so are men


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Aug 12, 2021)

I kinda agree, that's why niches exist. 
A guy like this




Can't act like a shy pussy, women who like him like him especially because they are looking for a dominant ogre to fuck their brains out.
The reverse too, a guy like this




Would be made fun of if he tries to act like a dominant mogger, women who like him usually want men with softer features that don't look threatening and which they can have romantic vanilla sex.

Me, being thugmaxxed, I got ghosted by girls after I acted too nice, they expected me to be some kind of drug addict coke dealer, they were disappointed when I wasn't. A girl even ghosted me after we fucked because she expected me to choke her and basically rape her in bed but I let her do everything. 
Now if I was a delicate prettyboy those characteristics would've been a plus, but since I'm more on the ogre side those characteristics were a malus because women who choosed me wanted an ogre.

It's like you going out with this girl:




And she tells you she doesn't smoke, drink, she only had sex with her ex and in general is super shy, insecure ecc...
You would see it as a malus because you expected her to be the total opposite. You even hoped she was a massive slut so you could have your fun.

Now, on the other hand if you go out with this girl




And she tells you that she likes to get gang banged, that she fucked tons of guys ecc you would see it as a malus too because her appearance is innocent and her personality is not.

On the style thing agree, some people need to dress how they look or else they would look comical like this:


----------



## Deleted member 14793 (Aug 12, 2021)

Tbh I definitely agree with the congruent part. I knew a shy Chad who didn’t really have many friends and he was reserved, everyone including me thought he was full of himself and thought that he thought he was better than everyone that’s why he wasn’t talking to everyone. But when I actually talked to him he was super down to Earth and nice just a bit shy.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 12, 2021)

cucumbersauce said:


> Tbh I definitely agree with the congruent part. I knew a shy Chad who didn’t really have many friends and he was reserved, everyone including me thought he was full of himself and thought that he thought he was better than everyone that’s why he wasn’t talking to everyone. But when I actually talked to him he was super down to Earth and nice just a bit shy.


Yeah, I have severe social anxiety and everyone thinks that I don't talk to them because I think I'm better than them. I have a very arrogant eye area and nose too so that also gives that effect. I'm far from being Chad though, pretty much the opposite a few years ago.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 12, 2021)

Theodore Bagwell said:


> View attachment 1267570


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Aug 12, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


>


When prettyboymaxxing goes wrong


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 12, 2021)

Theodore Bagwell said:


> When prettyboymaxxing goes wrong


Its over for midlifecrisiscels


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Aug 12, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Its over for midlifecrisiscels


Justin Bieber in 20 years


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 12, 2021)

Banger thread bro looking forward reading more 

@Alexanderr @Gargantuan BOTB worthy IMO.. many users need to read this

Also appreciate tagging my threads. I’ll be making a thread soon explaining my own definition of “Game”


----------



## chadison (Aug 12, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Banger thread bro looking forward reading more


thanks man


tyronelite said:


> @Alexanderr @Gargantuan BOTB worthy IMO.. many users need to read this
> 
> Also appreciate tagging my threads. I’ll be making a thread soon explaining my own definition of “Game”


I'm guessing it'll be more about general game like I mentioned at the end? That needs to be elaborated on a lot more, and I haven't seen any posts covering it. Look forward to reading the thread.


----------



## loksr (Aug 12, 2021)

No offense, I’m sure it’s a great thread, but there’s no chance in hell I’m reading all that

anyway, game =/= being nt, not the same at all
game = a bunch of retarded little tactics that only work because your face works

Nt = not being a giga autist, being a normal cool dude who’s easy to hang out with and doesn’t make shit awkward and unpleasant

having game is not important and doesn’t work or do anything, it’s a fantasy created and spread by two types of men: gl men who are too stupid to realize their face is doing the work, or hideous subhumans who are desperately coping that the way they act can change anything

Being nt is EXTREMELY important, if you’re not NT You need a very good face to make up for it, and even then there tends to be limits.


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 12, 2021)

chadison said:


> thanks man
> 
> I'm guessing it'll be more about general game like I mentioned at the end? That needs to be elaborated on a lot more, and I haven't seen any posts covering it. Look forward to reading the thread.


No game in ALL aspects of life. Not just women.. Game = Life & depending on how you were brought into the world, your game is gonna be different from individual to individual but I will elaborate more on general game too


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Aug 12, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> However, if they get along and become good friends you might not need game


- What about if we hook up?
- but i see you just as a friend.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Aug 12, 2021)

cucumbersauce said:


> Tbh I definitely agree with the congruent part. I knew a shy Chad who didn’t really have many friends and he was reserved, everyone including me thought he was full of himself and thought that he thought he was better than everyone that’s why he wasn’t talking to everyone. But when I actually talked to him he was super down to Earth and nice just a bit shy.


nice shit that i have a depressed face jfl


----------



## Kylo (Aug 12, 2021)

Based and realitypilled. AcademicallyStyledPilled, Define-termspilled, Congruencypilled, Harmonypilled, Gamepilled and EverythingMatterspilled. Twas a good read!



chadison said:


> This is because the average man does very little to look good, and doesn't have a very good appearance


You hit home 🏌️‍♂️Holy shit. A woman does so much to her looks and fucking unkept avg joe thinks she wouldn’t like a return in her investment? JFL at the self-delusion! Fucking tidy up to at least her looksmatch.

If you effort yourself to be well-kept and place importance to your appearance, you’re already mogging the average guy.


----------



## gamma (Aug 12, 2021)

Theodore Bagwell said:


> Now, on the other hand if you go out with this girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Name of the blonde girl? Fuckk she's ideal 10/10 gigastacy


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Aug 12, 2021)

gamma said:


> Name of the blonde girl? Fuckk she's ideal 10/10 gigastacy


I just typed "beautiful blonde girl" sorry lol


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Aug 12, 2021)

Theodore Bagwell said:


> .
> 
> Now, on the other hand if you go out with this girl
> View attachment 1267565
> ...


I would think she is acting like every other girls in this planet jfl


----------



## Zenturio (Aug 12, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> so try fit a niche? and work to your strengths and play on them


brb playing the well known subhuman niche


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Aug 12, 2021)

Holy shit this forum is fucked...



*LOOKS FOREVER!!!*


----------



## mogstar (Aug 12, 2021)

0


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Aug 12, 2021)

Based High IQ thread, especially regarding the congruency point. That does make alot of sense. Only thing is you contradicted yourself on one area when you said " when is Chad not fucking Stacy" but at the same time said Stacies are rare and most Chads can only go for Beckies. What do you mean here like LTR wise? Or just short term? So would you say Chads slay better looking girls on average and then settle with Beckies? Also second question, what things do you think it takes to pull Stacies? Is it a high level of Looks? Money? Status? Or all three? Then lastly what are your thoughts on Wheat Waffles(YouTuber) demonstation of Looks to Game importance where his chart says




If you're around an 8+ specifically in the face you can get away with below average game and pull some attractive women still. (Obviously not all the time because even chad will close like 10 percent still but you get my point.) Thoughts?


----------



## chadison (Aug 12, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Based High IQ thread, especially regarding the congruency point. That does make alot of sense. Only thing is you contradicted yourself on one area when you said " when is Chad not fucking Stacy" but at the same time said Stacies are rare and most Chads can only go for Beckies. What do you mean here like LTR wise? Or just short term?


What I mean is Chads will have the least sexual resistance from high-tier beckies, or women two points below them (if chad is an 8, HT becky is a 6). Many chads I know (well, not many. They are very rare) are in LTRs, and so they are off the dating market (assuming they aren't cheating; they could be given their options).


Aeonxdro said:


> So would you say Chads slay better looking girls on average and then settle with Beckies?


Vice-versa. Chads slay slightly above average women and then settle with a stacy/stacylite.


Aeonxdro said:


> Also second question, what things do you think it takes to pull Stacies? Is it a high level of Looks? Money? Status? Or all three?


All three given today's dating climate (women's options). At the bare minimum, two of the three. These things tend to go hand in hand though, especially money and status. 


Aeonxdro said:


> Then lastly what are your thoughts on Wheat Waffles(YouTuber) demonstation of Looks to Game importance where his chart says
> View attachment 1268495
> 
> If you're around an 8+ specifically in the face you can get away with below average game and pull some attractive women still. (Obviously not all the time because even chad will close like 10 percent still but you get my point.) Thoughts?


I think wheat waffles is correct about most things, including this. However, he fails to incorporate subjectivity (niches) that women have. An 8 to one woman may be a 6-7 for a different woman depending on preferences. Wheat waffles is generalizing though, and in general, he is right. In general, if a man is two points or more than another (say, a 7 vs a 5) the 5 will almost always lose regardless of external factors. A gap of less than two can be closed through niches and game, but the chances of so are low unless the gap is less than 1. That is why you want to try to get over a 6 as a male. Once you are around a 6.5 (about where I am) less than 1% of guys are over a point higher than you, and you start to have consistent success if you have good game (you can close the gap with 7s, and there aren't that many 7s out there).


----------



## chadison (Aug 12, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I still believe that people will LTR their looksmatch, therefore I disagree with this statement *"men will do best in the dating market when going for women 2 points below their own SMV."* The real issue is *that there is not enough stacies for chad to slay*. Stacies are rare like chad. Chad slayers will be forced to slay beckies. For short term relationships, you just want people who pass your personal looks threshold and are dtf. I have no experience slaying, but your not really going to care if you can do better SMV wise if your spinning plates.


What I meant by this was that men who date down two points will have the easiest time with women at that level, because women are instinctually hypergamous. I am not saying looksmatched relationships aren't possible; I'm saying that if a man is a 6, he will have the least resistance from a 4/10, and will have comparably more from a 6/10, although he could still succeed with the 6 in the long run. This is why "Chads" often ONS beckies and high tier beckies, and not stacylites+. Since the latter are closer to their own looks level, they require more time and effort (an LTR style bidding) rather than a HT becky.


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> *Abstract*​ “Game,” more formally recognized as Pick Up Artistry (PUA), and oftentimes referred to here as “NT (neurotypicality),” has been subject to much controversy within the blackpill sphere. In this dissertation, we will examine the validity of the subject through a perspective bound by lookism and its modern consequences, and apply psycho-sociological paradigms in the process. *Before one of you comments “I'm a faggot, dnrd,” hear me out. You do want to read this—trust me.*​*Introduction *​ Now, let’s stop using big words and cut to the chase. I will not be quoting any studies but instead using the information I have assimilated/remember from many studies I have read. If you would like a specific study supporting my claims, I am happy to provide it below—just ask. ​
> Surprisingly, I couldn’t find a formal definition of game that I felt encompassed its totality. The closest I could find, which was on some obscure PUA forum, was the following:
> 
> * “On a broader level, game is the ability to fulfill one’s potential and live life to the fullest. In this sense, life is a game that we play, and the goal is to win the game, while enjoying the process of playing.”*
> ...


good shit


----------



## chadison (Aug 18, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> good shit



Brutal hair pill from the Rock himself


----------



## Deleted member 14793 (Aug 18, 2021)

chadison said:


> What I mean is Chads will have the least sexual resistance from high-tier beckies, or women two points below them (if chad is an 8, HT becky is a 6). Many chads I know (well, not many. They are very rare) are in LTRs, and so they are off the dating market (assuming they aren't cheating; they could be given their options).
> 
> Vice-versa. Chads slay slightly above average women and then settle with a stacy/stacylite.
> 
> ...


He does recognise niches and that there is subjectivity. It’s in his “5 reasons I hate the 1-10 looks scale” video


----------



## chadison (Aug 18, 2021)

cucumbersauce said:


> He does recognise niches and that there is subjectivity. It’s in his “5 reasons I hate the 1-10 looks scale” video


I'll check it out. I wouldn't be surprised, ww is pretty legit


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 19, 2021)

chadison said:


> men will do best in the dating market when going for women 2 points below their own SMV.


FACTS, this is very level headed advice. Guys need to realize this.


----------



## Booker (Sep 4, 2021)

About incongruency:
- In your post you make it sound like being unpredictable is a bad thing. But i would say that being unpredictable can be very attractive to women. It creates a type of tension that you dont have around people who are always predictable. Being unpredictable is not good for friendships or LTRs but it definetely has some sex appeal i'd say.

- You say being incongruent for chad is a bad thing, but i think it depends in what sense hes incongruent? If chad behaves like a insecure pussy, thats bad. If chad acts like a nice dude whos ready to admit some flaws about him, that in turn will be halo'd again by bystanders. If hes incongruent by not being overly confident, people will just think "dang chad is so nice, being nice is great, fuck people who are not nice" or "damn chad admits a flaw. Admitting flaws is so confident and makes you look so humble and great".

Also, what about reverse incongruency? What if some normal looking guy acts overly chad? As a guy im annoyed by him because i think "lmao who is this dork trying to impress". Im not a girl though.



Theodore Bagwell said:


> I kinda agree, that's why niches exist.
> A guy like this
> View attachment 1267555
> 
> ............................................................


This is an interesting post, i wonder if this is true. I look like a fuckboy or atleast girls tell me i do (not good looking though). I try my best to not be a fuckboy and act like a decent guy (not a nice guy though) and think thats a good thing. Looking like a fuckboy but not actually being one. But sometimes i feel like this is the wrong approach. Sometimes i feel like i should just act as cocky and fuckboi-ish as i look. 
Your example with the tatted girl kind of confirms that for me. You are right, i would lose my interest if that tatted girl was shy, didnt smoke or drink and acted like a virgin in bed. But then, that only applies if i was looking for a crazy tatted girl.
Some girls (be it just friends) hate me because of the vibes i give off, and only after they get to know me more they start liking me because they realize im nice and friendly. But those girls dont like fuckbois or cocky guys.​*Being incongruent in that case would be a good thing*​


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 4, 2021)

should i read this? I really cba


----------



## chadison (Sep 4, 2021)

Booker said:


> About incongruency:
> - In your post you make it sound like being unpredictable is a bad thing. But i would say that being unpredictable can be very attractive to women. It creates a type of tension that you dont have around people who are always predictable. Being unpredictable is not good for friendships or LTRs but it definetely has some sex appeal i'd say.
> 
> - You say being incongruent for chad is a bad thing, but i think it depends in what sense hes incongruent? If chad behaves like a insecure pussy, thats bad. If chad acts like a nice dude whos ready to admit some flaws about him, that in turn will be halo'd again by bystanders. If hes incongruent by not being overly confident, people will just think "dang chad is so nice, being nice is great, fuck people who are not nice" or "damn chad admits a flaw. Admitting flaws is so confident and makes you look so humble and great".
> ...


Great analysis and additions. I agree with what you're saying. That could have been added in my post, although I was really focusing on the neurotypicality aspect for people and so I forgot to leave out those possibilities.


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Sep 16, 2021)

chadison said:


> *Abstract*​ “Game,” more formally recognized as Pick Up Artistry (PUA), and oftentimes referred to here as “NT (neurotypicality),” has been subject to much controversy within the blackpill sphere. In this dissertation, we will examine the validity of the subject through a perspective bound by lookism and its modern consequences, and apply psycho-sociological paradigms in the process. *Before one of you comments “I'm a faggot, dnrd,” hear me out. You do want to read this—trust me.*​*Introduction *​ Now, let’s stop using big words and cut to the chase. I will not be quoting any studies but instead using the information I have assimilated/remember from many studies I have read. If you would like a specific study supporting my claims, I am happy to provide it below—just ask. ​
> Surprisingly, I couldn’t find a formal definition of game that I felt encompassed its totality. The closest I could find, which was on some obscure PUA forum, was the following:
> 
> * “On a broader level, game is the ability to fulfill one’s potential and live life to the fullest. In this sense, life is a game that we play, and the goal is to win the game, while enjoying the process of playing.”*
> ...


This is trash. Putting in an abstract doesn't make it seem any less cringe.


----------



## ezio6 (Sep 16, 2021)

This thread is so on point and giga high iq, I once got ons by acting like a douchebag when big on roids, now im small and douchebag niche doesnt get Hoes


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Sep 16, 2021)

chadison said:


> *Abstract*​ “Game,” more formally recognized as Pick Up Artistry (PUA), and oftentimes referred to here as “NT (neurotypicality),” has been subject to much controversy within the blackpill sphere. In this dissertation, we will examine the validity of the subject through a perspective bound by lookism and its modern consequences, and apply psycho-sociological paradigms in the process. *Before one of you comments “I'm a faggot, dnrd,” hear me out. You do want to read this—trust me.*​*Introduction *​ Now, let’s stop using big words and cut to the chase. I will not be quoting any studies but instead using the information I have assimilated/remember from many studies I have read. If you would like a specific study supporting my claims, I am happy to provide it below—just ask. ​
> Surprisingly, I couldn’t find a formal definition of game that I felt encompassed its totality. The closest I could find, which was on some obscure PUA forum, was the following:
> 
> * “On a broader level, game is the ability to fulfill one’s potential and live life to the fullest. In this sense, life is a game that we play, and the goal is to win the game, while enjoying the process of playing.”*
> ...


fucking true, good thread OP.

I agree with amnesia part and i get thag shit as well, i look chadlite in pictures and while having only 200 followers on IG and shit. girls think i am fake account or some other bullshit. i manage to meet and bang only quite confident girls because i feel the insecure ones are too scared to meet me in person.
And sometimes when im a bit insecure and ask girls about my looks etc, they are like WTF, it litterally makss no sense for you to be insecure.



Your slaying is as bad as your lowest key area.

If you good looking but dont hit up many girls you aint gonna laid much.
If you have everything but text like a aspie(me) you wont get any dates.
If you have everything but aint got your own place or car you will lose ton of girls because no place to fuck.

a girl im banging told me she went on a date with a hot as fuck dude but he said : " yoi have 5 minutes to tell me about yourself in best light and why would i date you"
and she left after 5 minutes because he was narcistic and autistic.
Also girls i banged sometimes show me tinder photos of dudes they match with and they mog me, but have the stupides texts, act like pussy or act nervous on dates.


If you want to get laid a lot you need to be the whole package.


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Sep 16, 2021)

i belive younger girls care more about looks, which is true.
Nobody can bang every girl.
So the higher your looks, money and status + game the less girls you will have to approach/open to get laid.

so work on all categories and open many girls ezy


----------



## bwrauycnee (Sep 16, 2021)

Yolosweg said:


> fucking true, good thread OP.
> 
> I agree with amnesia part and i get thag shit as well, i look chadlite in pictures and while having only 200 followers on IG and shit. girls think i am fake account or some other bullshit. i manage to meet and bang only quite confident girls because i feel the insecure ones are too scared to meet me in person.
> And sometimes when im a bit insecure and ask girls about my looks etc, they are like WTF, it litterally makss no sense for you to be insecure.
> ...


I just get aspire as shit whenever I find out someone in a girls past mogs me. That’s killing my game.


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Sep 16, 2021)

bwrauycnee said:


> I just get aspire as shit whenever I find out someone in a girls past mogs me. That’s killing my game.


i know when fucking any girl i am top 20% in sex from all guts she banged, maybe even top 10%. Lookswise i mog 80% of guys she banged as well. And personality + fun + confidenct + notngiving a shit etc im top 5-10% she met. 
So i general im like top 1-3 guys she banged... 
Usually i am the first guy that makes her squirt anf i hear thst a lot.
and that + rest makes me a mogger.


----------



## Survivor95 (Apr 12, 2022)

Theodore Bagwell said:


> I kinda agree, that's why niches exist.
> A guy like this
> View attachment 1267555
> 
> ...


Perfect agree, If you look solf and try to be masculine, women will think You try hard, how You are perceved psysically is everything.


----------

